# changed spark plugs...now car runs for crap



## $chlitz (Nov 29, 2004)

yesterday i decided to change my plugs, not knowing when it was done last (bought the car a few months ago). my first mistake was not using OEM plugs. i went to three different places and no one had the NGK BKR6EKUB plugs in stock. i ended up going with standard NGK platinum plugs, BKR6EGP. went for a test drive after and immediately noticed the car hesitating on acceleration and stuttering at idle...figured it was misfiring. great.
today i got the proper OEM plugs and it seemed to run better at first, then i did noticed a little hesitation, but then after driving for a few minutes it seemed to smooth out. put the car in reverse to back into the garage and it started to hesitate and stutter again. what the heck??
it really sucks when you complete a simple task that _should_ make your car happier, and it just ends up creating problems that never existed before.
my laptop is on the fritz, so can't VAG for codes right now...can anyone give me any input as to what might be going on here? is it going to take a period of time for the ECU to adjust to the new plugs?
any suggestions are appreciated. thanks.


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

Do you have coil over plug or a coilpack?
If you have coil over plug, there is a recall for the coils coming out, and the coils will be replaced under warranty.
Coilpack- replace the wires, its not too often the coilpacks go out, wires fail almost as common as plugs.


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*

german cars don't like platinum plugs for whatever reason. My CLK ran like **** when i put in bosh platinum +2s and even threw cels.


----------



## $chlitz (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*

car has coilpack. i'm going to replace the wires tonight and double check the gap on the plugs. i've heard they can be finnicky about gap. i did use a channel-locks (







) to pull the boots before i realized i can pretty much pull them with my hands, so it's possible i damaged the first one i pulled (cyl2)...even though no visible damage to the boot.
car ran okay on the freeway this morning, but once i got back on the streets (after 20 min of freeway driving) it was most definitely still hesitating on acceleration. pretty sure it's misfiring for some reason. CEL came on yesterday. 
i'm going to run a scan on it tonight as well and see what i get. someone on another forum had recommended to check for vacuum leaks or broken vacuum fittings, thinking maybe i broke something or pulled a hose in the process...changing plugs on this car is so easy, i can't imagine that being the case.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: ($chlitz)*

I need to do plugs and wires myself. Where are you getting the wires? So far I see wires for around $150 on-line but I am not sure what brands are good and what to avoid. I see GAP has Bremi wires they claim are OEM.


----------



## $chlitz (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

i was just going to see what i can find locally. i know NAPA has the NGK wireset...anyone have any experience with NGK wires? Made to OEM specs, according to NGK website.


----------



## $chlitz (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: ($chlitz)*

can anyone confirm proper gap for 2000 2.8L engine? also, where do i measure the gap on these plugs? they're a bit different from most plugs i'm used to.








edit: nevermind. was just informed that gap on these plugs is not adjustable.


_Modified by $chlitz at 12:39 PM 11-9-2009_


----------



## $chlitz (Nov 29, 2004)

i replaced the plug wires and all is good again. the old ones were quite old, perhaps original. not sure how much of a gauge of their age it is, but the plastic wire loom covering around the wires was disintegrating. i must have screwed something up on the wires internally, either just from moving them around a lot or my dumbass idea to remove them boots with a channel locks. 
car actually seems to accelerate a bit better with the new plugs and wires.
thanks for all the suggestions, everyone.


----------

